# 5. Funbiker Biathlon 2.3.o8



## freak91 (18. Februar 2008)

Nabend,

am 2. März 2008 veranstalten der TSV Heiligenrode -Abt. Radsport-, der VFB Viktoria Bettenhausen -Abt. Radsport- und der Schützenverein Freundschaft Heiligenrode bereits zum 5. Mal den FunbikerBiathlon am Schützenhaus Heiligenrode.

Hierbei müssen die Teilnehmer eine 7 Kilometer lange Mountainbikestrecke bewältigen, bevor sie im Schützenhaus auf einer Original Biathlon Anlage 5 Schüsse abgeben müssen. Das ganze wiederholt sich 23 Mal, je nach dem in welcher Klasse gestartet wird. Für jeden Fehlschuss bekommt man eine Zeitstrafe, die am Ende auf die Gesamtfahr- und Schiesszeit gerechnet wird. Gestartet wird einzeln im Minutentakt.

Am 24.02.08 kann um 11.00 Uhr die Strecke mit Führung abgefahren werden. Im Anschluss kann man im Schützenhaus Probeschießen. Die Kosten dafür betragen 2,50 .

Die Klasseneinteilung richtet sich nach den Vorgaben des BDR. Es gibt aber auch noch zusätzliche Klassen wie Seitenwagen und Einradfahren.

Ausschreibung gibts hier:
http://www.jh-bikes.de/media/events/Ausschreibung_Funbiker_Biathlon_08.pdf

Hier gibts noch nen par Infos und Bilder von den Letzten Jahren:
http://www.mtb-funbiker.de/

Also viel spaß beim Biken und Trainieren


----------



## vrenchen (18. Februar 2008)

Hey, das klingt auf jeden Fall nach nem chilligen Saisonstart...vielleicht kommen wir mal vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (18. Februar 2008)

Sag mal, die Frauen-Beteiligung ist aber nicht so wirklich hoch, oder?! Woran liegt das denn? Ihr habt doch sicher n super Einzugsgebiet...


----------



## freak91 (21. Februar 2008)

Gute frage, hab aber selber keine antwort drauf.
Für dieses Jahr sollen sich schon über 60 angemeldet ham hab ich eben gehört, vlt sin da ja nen par mädels dabei.


----------

